# COPS and Tickets



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a call from a friend close by, he said a guy just moved in across the street from California. Has a Honda 450 built and wanted to meet people to ride with. Went over to see and arrived to find him giving the local kids rides through the neighborhood. one A-Hole Neighbor called the cops and the Sheriff showed up and gave him a *$160* ticket + 3 points for moving violatioin......:saevilw: Welcome to Florida!
I said "he get's a warning for being new here right?" Apparently yesterday was quota day because the pizzed off deputy said he wanted to take him in for running. I told the Deputy I saw him driving in slow as did the rest of the neighbors here and I don't know him. *MY? is what does it cost around your area if the law gets you?* used to be 130 for road riding and 250 for crossing the interstate...


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure here, havent been _caught_, yet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aandryiii said:


> Not sure here, havent been _caught_, yet!


ha! I've been caught, but never ticketed.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Law don't go round here


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

**** some cops are *****s... and nah haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

there are lots of them here. not to mention wild life police with popo's and ford 250's. thought the cop could have been a little better about the situation. The guy was giving rides to little kids. not drinking beer and doing donuts.


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

That's ridiculious. The local county cops don't even care if we ride on the road as long as we aren't showing off and causing problems.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

No tickets here they just like to run vin#s and send you on your way


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> No tickets here they just like to run vin#s and send you on your way


Yep thats how it is here... Unless you catch the one thats having a bad day. I've been chased on my dirtbike several times, but never caught lol. Got caught on one of my sra brutes a few times but never a ticket.


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

I hate Police


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i pulled up at a 4 way stop the other day at the same time as a cop he just waved me thru and went on his way but i was a lil nervous


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I know a guy that had his trailer in the street and was loading his quads, police pulled up and gave him a ticket for riding in the road. I know for a fact all he was doing was loading them on his trailer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just heard on the radio this morning up here in Canada. Bicyclist now have the the right to drive ON the road. NO cars are alowd to get within 1m of them, or the cars are fined. What kind of garbage government is this?? these idiots let BICYCLES on the road, but will fine a quad for going up the side of the road, and not causing a disturbance in traffic whatsoever. Also, didn't know fine for crossing a highway was that ridiculous. We have to stay 6m away from the side of the highway or we get fined for being near it. Don't know how much, but im sure its a hell of alot more then $200. we get $600 for crossing a river with salmon in it...:34:


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

Here in central bama, the county sheriffs dont mind as long as we're not destroying property... I was told if we were caught on any public road by a state trooper our bike would be impounded and have a wreckless driving ticket to pay and go on my record. (not good for a truck driver)


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i live in (pretty much) the center of the Allegheny National Forrest and have the forestry crawling EVRYWHERE. not sure of the fines because ive learned where they cannot go. but in town we have 3 state troopers that LIVE here and hardly any cops patrol the town. we just take it easy in town and no one bother us. but get caught on a dirt road and look out! they will run you off the road to get you to pull over!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well in Louisiana, I've been pulled over 18 times with no tickets. After my friend ran from the wildlife guy and flipped his 420, then got handcuffed, i haven't touched the street
Plus, i have outlaws now!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately few screwed it up for all. We used to go to gas up by the trail,but I was ticket for being on the road, even though the trail connected to the station. Thought it was private property.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

^ Thats what happens around here. 8 year olds 2 wheeling around the neighborhood on recon 250's, then i get called on for my HMF going about 15-20 in a 25.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

A buddy of mine got two tickets costing $400 something and will lose his DL for 60 days and get 10 points all for one trip in his rhino down a county road. Reckless driving and uninsured motorist, he was going 35mph and the deputy said that was too fast for an atv, oh yeah the guy has never been in or drove a utv.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this guy would have gone to jail if their weren't so many witnesses. I went through the academy a while back, but backed out for my wife. Glad I did


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

prairieforce said:


> I know a guy that had his trailer in the street and was loading his quads, police pulled up and gave him a ticket for riding in the road. I know for a fact all he was doing was loading them on his trailer.


 
thats happen to me but no ticket he tried really hard to give me one, he kept telling my neighbor had called so i told him to call my neighbor back and tell them come outside he said he couldnt do that and i was like ok have a good day and he just got pissed and left lol but yeah sometimes they stop and ask me about the bike and other times its to harrase me for no reason


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

The cop could have also impounded the atv.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i was racing the ol lady and saw a cop he just waved that was cool with me i think its like 250 if they ticket you


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

LM83 said:


> The cop could have also impounded the atv.


 
wouldnt happen in south ms!!


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

OfcBanks said:


> I hate Police


I am surprised nobody connected the dots on this comment. We are pretty relaxed on atvs unless they are on a main highway,, or causing a disturbance in a neighborhood. Most likely if you are caught you will be asked to put the quad up, if you are caught out again after the warning you may be ticketed. It is not unusual for me to see a atv, tractor, go cart, gator/mule on the road on a daily basis out near my house and the sheriffs office understand, unless you are doing something really stupid (speed, alcohol, racing, no helmets) you don't have much to worry about. If we try to stop you and you run thats a whole different story. But remember guys we all have a job to do and unfortunately we cant be everyones friend and make everyone happy, and I also agree that there are some bad apples in this profession, and don't let one bad experience tarnish your views towards everyone. Because if the stop is legitimate and you present yourself with a bad attitude to every Law Enforcement Officer, that could be the difference between a warning and a ticket or worse.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

OfcBanks said:


> I am surprised nobody connected the dots on this comment. We are pretty relaxed on atvs unless they are on a main highway,, or causing a disturbance in a neighborhood. Most likely if you are caught you will be asked to put the quad up, if you are caught out again after the warning you may be ticketed. It is not unusual for me to see a atv, tractor, go cart, gator/mule on the road on a daily basis out near my house and the sheriffs office understand, unless you are doing something really stupid (speed, alcohol, racing, no helmets) you don't have much to worry about. If we try to stop you and you run thats a whole different story. But remember guys we all have a job to do and unfortunately we cant be everyones friend and make everyone happy, and I also agree that there are some bad apples in this profession, and don't let one bad experience tarnish your views towards everyone. Because if the stop is legitimate and you present yourself with a bad attitude to every Law Enforcement Officer, that could be the difference between a warning and a ticket or worse.


i agree..with you ...idont care what you other guys say all cops are not bad ..i have learned the calmer you are the better their attitude is ..take for instance when they pull you over in your car..if you get out and raise cain your probably gonna get a ticket ..but if you sit there make sure they can see your hands so they know they are safe..it eases their minds...they would rather wait for you to get your finanaical responsibilities than to not know what your getting out the glove box...before you say anything ..how would you like to go to work not knowing what is going to happen on a traffic stop ...they have to be ready for anything..guns, drugs ,etc...its a dangerous job with all the bad stuff happening now days...and ill get off my :soapbox: now by saying this IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH OR DONT LIKE COPS... ITS PROBABLY YOUR OWN FAULT :werd:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, you have to be careful about generalizing. We have the problem in Alberta where many people think all ATV/OHV riders are just short of being ecoterrists. Again, a few bad apples give people this impression. Yeah, some cops are on a power trip, but not all.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I got pulled over once riding pavement. They stopped me cause my registration sticker expired. But I just registered 3 weeks earlier. So I got my reg. out and guess what... there were the stickers. (oops I forgot to put them on) So they let me put them on and we talked for twenty min. about the land owner permissions i had gotten to ride. They didnt believe me cause they owners I got permission from NEVER give it. Till I showed them written proof. Then they were impressed. Talked mre about hunting and fishing. They never bothered me again.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

As with most things never judge a book by it's cover or in this case it's uniform. Police are people so there are good ones and bad ones !


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

OFCBANKS < I did connect the dots but did not comment on it, as there are many members here in that profession. My father is Retired NY Trooper B.C.I. senior investigator, and All my friends up state are now in the sheriffs dept. I chose not to finish, my wife did not want me working the 3rd shifts etc.(As for this COP here ) I just think this officer was having a really bad day. The kids moving van was still in the driveway. I even commented on him being fresh out of California. less than ten min. later he pulled some girls over around the corner. it was the 31st though, and quota's need to be met.:haha:Glad to see there are still a few good apples keeping the balance.


----------

